# salir las cuentas"



## PONTEDEUME

ola, gostaria de saber, sou espanhol como posso traduzir para português a frase espanhola: "salir las cuentas" como por exemplo:
"te saldrán las cuentas". É algo assim como fazerem cálculos particulares para saberem se o que vou por exemplo comprar é beneficioso ou tenho o dinheiro para o fazer. Obrigados pela resposta


----------



## Vanda

Bienvenido, Pontedeume, 

Dizemos 'fazer as contas'.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

pode existir "Sair as contas "?? 
porque quero traduzir "te saldrán las cuentas"...

pode ser: "as contas vao resultar-lhe" (te saldrán las cuentas)


----------



## Vanda

Não faz sentido pra nós. Se você quer dizer o que disse no primeiro post, dizemos como eu já disse: vou fazer as contas.


----------



## Tomby

Vanda said:


> Não faz sentido pra nós. Se você quer dizer o que disse no primeiro post, dizemos como eu já disse: vou fazer as contas.


Vanda, Pontedeume quer dizer na frase "_salir las cuentas_" que "o orçamento vai dar certo". Seria como dizer numa situação de incerteza: "Fique calmo! O orçamento é certo". Desculpe se não me fiz entender. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Mangato

Poderia ser 
As contas vão dar certo


Bem-vindo Pontedeume ao foro.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

Obrigado ,não sou português e por isso tenho dúvidas, o de as contas
certas também pensei eu porque "no me salen las cuentas", expressão
espanhola não pode ser, "as contas jão não saem" é muito literal.

As contas resultam ?
As contas certas?

Acho que podem ser as duas opções mais próximas para traduzires (resultar,ser certo)..

Obrigados pelas respostas

também "salir las cuentas" tem sinônimo de poupar nas contas também além dos anteriores descritos pelo Mangato e Tombatossals, então teria em português outra tradução possível ??
"As suas contas vão resultar"  (é correcto assim??)

Obrigado pela bem-vinda ao foro !


----------



## Carfer

Se bem entendi o sentido, acho que em Portugal se diria, coloquialmente, _'as contas (não) batem certas'_


----------



## PONTEDEUME

Não sei se "bater" é frequente, a minha dúvida é se podemos colocar outros sinônimos mais próximos do espanhol até porque o catálogo vai ser traduzido em português mas existe em espanhol já.

"Te saldrán las cuentas" diz na capa.

E eu pergunto no foro se é possível.

Sair as contas:estou a ver pelas respostas que não é possível em bom português.

Então pergunto se podemos traduzir:.

"As suas contas vão resultar "
"As suas contas vão dar certas"

Simplesmente é grande dúvida que tenho.

Obrigado


----------



## PONTEDEUME

mais outra hipótese que coloco ao foro:

acerte as suas contas !!

pode ser??


----------



## Mangato

PONTEDEUME said:


> mais outra hipótese que coloco ao foro:
> 
> acerte as suas contas !!
> 
> pode ser??


 
Na minha opinião não


----------



## Carfer

Se procura um sinónimo mais próximo do espanhol, acho que pode dizer "_as suas contas vão sair certas_", no sentido de que o que vai custar é aquilo que a pessoa previu. A expressão existe em português. Dizemos que algo _'sai certo_' quando o resultado corresponde ao antecipado.
_'Bater certo_' é bastante frequente, mas, agora que conheço melhor o contexto, preferiria _'sair certas_', precisamente pela ideia de previsão que tem implícita, que está esbatida em _'bater certas_'. Esta última usa-se mais em situações de verificação das contas ou em comparação dumas contas com outras ou com os seus documentos de suporte (_'as contas de Fulano batem certas com as de Cicrano'_ ou _'as contas batem certas com as facturas'_ por exemplo).


----------



## Vitória

O catálogo é direcionado a Portugal? Se fosse no Brasil a frase seria "cabe no seu bolso". Essa é um expressão muito usada em textos comerciais brasileiros, como no exemplo: "Apartamentos Vila Bela. Viver bem, com prestações que cabem no seu bolso".
Não sei se essa expressão é usada em Portugal.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

o de "cabe no bolso " acho muito familiar e o catálogo para o público em geral de PORTUGAL.

Considera que as contas resultam pode ser válido?


----------



## Vitória

PONTEDEUME said:


> Considera que as contas resultam pode ser válido?



Para mim essa frase não faz sentido, mas sou brasileira e o catálogo é para Portugal, acho que minha opinião não conta. Um brasileiro tendo lido isso ia perguntar "resultam em que?".


----------



## Carfer

PONTEDEUME said:


> Considera que as contas resultam pode ser válido?


 
Em Portugal tampouco.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

As respostas de Carfer podem esclarecer muito do que eu quero por o que se passa é que "salir las cuentas" também pode ser sinônimo de poupar.

Então vou optar por "As suas contas vão sair certas".

Acho que é o mais próximo de "Te saldrán las cuentas".


----------



## Mangato

Pode  que sim. 
Também _dar certas._ *Dar* tem significado de resultar, salir. 
Tem uma expressão muito frequente no Brasil
*Isso  vai dar certo  = Eso va a salir bien*

Não tenho certeza que *sair* tenha a sinificação de resultar


----------



## Carfer

Mangato said:


> Pode que sim.
> Também _dar certas._ *Dar* tem significado de resultar, salir.
> Tem uma expressão muito frequente no Brasil
> *Isso vai dar certo = Eso va a salir bien*
> 
> Não tenho certeza que *sair* tenha a sinificação de resultar


 
Em muitos casos tem, Mangato. Se eu estiver a pintar um retrato, por exemplo, e este me _sair_ parecido com o retratado, posso dizer que _'me saiu bem'_, caso contrário que _'me saiu mal' _ou _'não me saiu como queria', _ou outra expressão qualquer semelhante.
_'Sair certo_' ou _'dar certo_' são sinónimos.


----------



## Mangato

Carfer said:


> Em muitos casos tem, Mangato. Se eu estiver a pintar um retrato, por exemplo, e este me _sair_ parecido com o retratado, posso dizer que _'me saiu bem'_, caso contrário que _'me saiu mal' _ou _'não me saiu como queria', _ou outra expressão qualquer semelhante.
> _'Sair certo_' ou _'dar certo_' são sinónimos.


 
Obrigado Carfer. Cada dia algo novo para mi


----------



## PONTEDEUME

Se:

bater certo =fazer sentido; 
dar certo =resultar da forma prevista ou esperada, funcionar;

por tanto:

As suas contas vão dar certas, sair certas

Como estamos a ver a expressão espanhola está a colocar no foro muitas hipóteses. Muito obrigado.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

até é mais simples combinar que podemos dizer:

*Vai poupar nas suas contas* 

e talvez algo não exactamente o equivalente "a salir las cuentas"
mas no fim é algo muito próximo ao que se pretende dizer.


----------



## Mangato

Hasta donde yo sé,  poupar es ahorrar, gastar con moderación o economizar.
Salir las cuentas, lo interpreto de forma diferente, es ajustar un balance con beneficio, y en términos coloquiales  no tener sorpresas desagradables al cierre de cualquier operación monetaria. Esto sería _*dar as contas certas* o _*sair certas. *
_Poupar uma conta_ entiendo que se refiere al crecimiento de una cuenta bancaria mediante el ahorro.

Veremos que dicen nuestros colegas nativos.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

cuando te salen las cuentas en cierto modo "poupas", ahorras , te beneficia, era o sentido.

o que acham os foristas?


----------



## Carfer

Por mim, a alternativa, mais do que uma questão de tradução, é já um problema de marketing. Em rigor não significam o mesmo, mas nenhuma delas me parece estar muito longe do objectivo.


----------



## PONTEDEUME

outra dúvida :

as contas vão dar *certo * ou em feminino: vão dar *certas*??


----------



## Carfer

PONTEDEUME said:


> outra dúvida :
> 
> as contas vão dar *certo *ou em feminino: vão dar *certas*??


 
Pode usar as duas. No entanto, se usar '_sair'_ em vez de '_dar_', '_certas'_ é mais frequente_._


----------



## almufadado

PONTEDEUME said:


> Se:
> 
> portanto:
> 
> As suas contas vão dar certas, sair certas
> 
> Como estamos a ver a expressão espanhola está a colocar no foro muitas hipóteses. Muito obrigado.



Matemáticamente as contas, se forem feitas correctamente, *vão dar certo* !

Agora em finanças/contabilidade *se as contas estão certas *é outra questão .

Visto ser mais a essência que a matemática, o verbo* ser nalguns casos e estar* são os melhores aplicáveis.


----------

